# worm casting insecticide



## Hien (Dec 4, 2018)

has anyone here used this in the past?


https://www.etsy.com/listing/643604...MIgoTFg7WF3wIVBSaGCh2suwvbEAQYASABEgIXEPD_BwE

https://www.researchgate.net/public...inst_Agriculturally_Harmful_Fungi_and_Insects


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 4, 2018)

Sounds like rubbish


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 4, 2018)

I'd probably stick with something more defined - never know what you get with a homemade pesticide. Even if it works it won't have a standardized dose. That is with a big helping of 'if it works'.


----------



## myxodex (Feb 4, 2019)

You'd be better off just getting one of the commercial insecticides based on the spores of Bacillus thuringiensis. This bacterium produces highly resistant stable spores that contain an insecticidal toxin (cry proteins) in addition to chitinases ( https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5328894/. ) You spray the plants leaves with this suspension and the bugs ingest the spores as they are feeding on your plant and it dissolves them from the inside, ... NICE! There are numerous commercial versions of this out there, just google it. It's just got to be more reliable than some random worm poo.


----------

